

How A Non-Salesman Sold Two Startups - with Nori Yoshida (YC W11) - allangrant
http://mixergy.com/nori-yoshida-curebit-interviews/

======
AndrewWarner
Looks like there's a DDoS attack on CloudFlare, which I use to speed up my
site.

If you're having trouble, could you use my IP instead:
<http://72.47.197.92/nori-yoshida-curebit-interviews/>

------
count
Semi-OT, but the ad for Freshbooks is pretty ingenious (giving incentive to
not just sign up or click through, but to actually _use_ the service to get
info from you Andrew). Was that something they came up with, or something you
came up with to drive traffic towards the sponsor (if you can say)?

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks. My idea. I wanted a way to measure my effectiveness directly.

------
ryanb
Seems like Mixergy is down atm.

~~~
AndrewWarner
sorry. I'll check it out.

~~~
elbelcho
Seems ok to me.

Love your interviews by the way. Your voice, mannerisms and speech patterns
are inviting and easy to listen to.

